# Wireless Modem Or Router



## billubakra (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi

I want to change my wired broadband to wireless.Now i have 2 options getting a wireless modem or a router.Is wireless modem having any advantage above router?

2ndly my modem is UT-300R2U.Will any router work with it?And is it easy to configure the wi-fi settings at home?I am using airtel internet and those guys say that they will help only if you buy wireless modem from them

Regards


----------



## webgenius (Dec 18, 2012)

Since you're using internet using UT-300R2U, it has to be a modem cum router. Here is what you can do: Buy a Wi-Fi router. Put your UT-300R2U in bride mode, so that it works only as a modem, and connect UT-300R2U to your router.
Or, you can buy a modem-cum-router (WiFi) and sell your UT-300R2U. You'll not need two devices. This is a much better approach.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 18, 2012)

webgenius said:


> Since you're using internet using UT-300R2U, it has to be a modem cum router. Here is what you can do: Buy a Wi-Fi router. Put your UT-300R2U in bride mode, so that it works only as a modem, and connect UT-300R2U to your router.
> Or, you can buy a modem-cum-router (WiFi) and sell your UT-300R2U. You'll not need two devices. This is a much better approach.



Thanx for replying.I cant afford that modem-cum-router.I think i will go for dlink or belkin router.Actually the modem i am having is 6 years old so i was having doubts whether a router can be connected to it or not,but google says its possible.Can you please guide me how to configure a router with my modem?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2012)

read these useful guides by just4kix to help you with all situations regarding modem/router:
All my useful articles and guides


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 18, 2012)

get a wireless modem. there is no point running 2 devices.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> read these useful guides by just4kix to help you with all situations regarding modem/router:
> All my useful articles and guides



Thanx for posting the link.In that link there is no info about setup of UT300R2U with dlink or belkin.Will the same procedure like that of netgear or linksys work with them?



reniarahim1 said:


> get a wireless modem. there is no point running 2 devices.



That is too expensive


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2012)

all modems/routers have similar basic settings so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> all modems/routers have similar basic settings so it shouldn't be an issue.



Thanx for replying.I just came back from the shop,the shopkeeper said since you are using an old modem make sure that its firmware is compatible with the new routers.How to check that?And hes selling binatone and beetel's wireless modems(modem and router in 1 box)for rs.1600 and rs.1800 respectively.How are these 2 companies?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 19, 2012)

get netgear,tp link or asus routers.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 19, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> get netgear,tp link or asus routers.



Sir i went to buy one but the shopkeer said that since i am using a 2006 model,i need to check my modem's firmware it may not support the new routers.The shopkeeps had these wireless modems

Brand New Beetel 450TC1 Wifi Wireless Modem Router DSL ADSL 2+ BSNL AIRTEL MTNL | eBay

BINATONE ADSL2+ HIG PERFOMANCE WIRELESS ROUTER MODEL NO-DT845W GOOD WORKING | eBay

Any idea about the wireless speeds of these two,as its not mentioned anywhere


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2012)

we live *in India* & first rule of shopping here is:*"never believe what shopkeeper say without thorough checking"*
just buy tp-link 150mbps wifi router for ~1070 or 300mbps wifi router(longer range good for multiple floor house/building) for ~1700 from flipkart.
TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless without Modem Router: Flipkart.com
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router: Flipkart.com
if you still want to buy an adsl modem+wifi router then again only model i suggest is tp-link for ~2100.
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2012)

@billubakra you can buy(*obviously your choice & budget*)the *TP-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps* wireless router from Flipkart, as suggested by whitestar.

I myself am using this TP-Link TL-740N wireless router for the past 1 week or so,purchased from Flipkart...and networking is a breeze...to me,without any ISSUES whatsoever.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> we live *in India* & first rule of shopping here is:*"never believe what shopkeeper say without thorough checking"*
> just buy tp-link 150mbps wifi router for ~1070 or 300mbps wifi router(longer range good for multiple floor house/building) for ~1700 from flipkart.
> TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless without Modem Router: Flipkart.com
> TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router: Flipkart.com
> ...



Thanx for replying.Where is the info mentioned about range in those 2 tp-link routers page?

My budget does not allow me to go for that 3rd link.Are beetel and binatone's modem+router combo any good?On the internet i am not able to find its maximum wireless speed all that i can find is 24 MBPS but i guess that cannot be the maximum wireless speed,what do you think?



kg11sgbg said:


> @billubakra you can buy(*obviously your choice & budget*)the *TP-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps* wireless router from Flipkart, as suggested by whitestar.
> 
> I myself am using this TP-Link TL-740N wireless router for the past 1 week or so,purchased from Flipkart...and networking is a breeze...to me,without any ISSUES whatsoever.



Thanx for replying.So will it work with my modem?Are you sure that there will be no old firmware issues?Please tell me how to configure it


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ I am using the connection as :-->

*D-Link DSL-2520U ADSL2+* modem/router   +  *TP-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps* wireless Router setup.

Network :--> *BSNL DataOne Broadband* (Home Combo UNLIMITED) 900ULD Plan.

You need to have *2 separate* ethernet(RJ45) cables. 

Steps:

1).Connect the Phone Line (RJ11) cable to the RJ11 port of your UT-300RTU modem,which you have already.

2). Connect one ethernet cable(RJ45) with the RJ45 port of UT-300RTU modem and other end to the RJ45 port of TP-Link TL-740N Wireless Router(If you buy one) colored* BLUE*.

3). Connect another ethernet cable(RJ45) with one ethernet port(any no. amongst 1~4 )RJ45 port colored *YELLOW* of the TP-Link Router to the RJ45 port of your *Desktop PC-Computer/Laptop*.

4). Both modem + wireless router should be connected by their *respective* power cable/chord for electric current flow.

5). Turn ON the Wireless Router and use the accompanying CD that is being provided with the Wireless Router package by TP-Link.
      FOLLOW THE STEPS CAREFULLY THAT BEGINS WHEN THE CD LOADS DRIVERS AND ASKS FOR CONFIGURATION.
      CHOOSE A LONG PASSWORD(preferably more than 10 alphanumeric + special chars.from your keyboard)AND SET WITH *WPA/WPA2_PSK PROTOCOL* SECTION AS PROVIDED WHILE CONFIGURING.
      CONFIGURE IN *DYNAMIC-IP MODE*(Because for my case the PPPoE connection mode didn't work).
      DISABLE THE QSS PROTOCOL.

6). You could re-configure and adjust by going to* *192.168.0.1* in your browser search bar,which will take you into the TP-Links wireless Router configuration utility.
     Username: *admin*
     Password:*admin* (YOU COULD CHANGE BOTH AS ACCORDING TO YOUR WILL LATER).

If any problem, then do mention the problem,which I shall try to answer,and the best suggestions/advise/knowhow could be provided by our expert Friend @whitestar_999
Please also follow  *this THREAD* and *this THREAD*


----------



## billubakra (Dec 21, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^ I am using the connection as :-->
> 
> *D-Link DSL-2520U ADSL2+* modem/router   +  *TP-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps* wireless Router setup.
> 
> ...



Thanx for replying.I will follow the steps when i get the router tomorrow and will holla you if there are any issues

This is just to clear a doubt,lets say there are two rooms A and B and the distance between them is 50+metres.Room A has a phone line and a computer and room B has the parallel line of the same number.Now if we configure the modem+router combo in Room A,and then we take it to room B and connect it with the phone line then will it work,considering it is the same phone number?I read a few articles about this so had a doubt


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 21, 2012)

username/password is linked to a specific phone no. & parallel lines have same nos. so there will be no issue.however make sure that parallel lines are provided/not home made using cut & joints because more the no. of cuts & joints in a phone line weaker will be the signal which may cause internet connectivity problems.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 21, 2012)

Exactly said by whitestar.
But @billubakra,which network are you into? I mean under what *ISP*?
If you are under BSNL,then it is advised (conditions by BSNL) not to have a parallel line...as that will cause problem in network disruption.
Initially ,I used to have a parallel line,but after facing recurring problems with *Broadband Internet* connection,the BSNL personnel came to our House(Under Complaint NO.# filed by me) and disconnected the Parallel line.
Perhaps you should know *UT-300R2U ADSL Modem Installation*,as you are having the UT-300R2U modem.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 22, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> username/password is linked to a specific phone no. & parallel lines have same nos. so there will be no issue.however make sure that parallel lines are provided/not home made using cut & joints because more the no. of cuts & joints in a phone line weaker will be the signal which may cause internet connectivity problems.



Thanx for replying.Thats exactly what i wanted to know



kg11sgbg said:


> Exactly said by whitestar.
> But @billubakra,which network are you into? I mean under what *ISP*?
> If you are under BSNL,then it is advised (conditions by BSNL) not to have a parallel line...as that will cause problem in network disruption.
> Initially ,I used to have a parallel line,but after facing recurring problems with *Broadband Internet* connection,the BSNL personnel came to our House(Under Complaint NO.# filed by me) and disconnected the Parallel line.
> Perhaps you should know *UT-300R2U ADSL Modem Installation*,as you are having the UT-300R2U modem.



Thanx for replying.Its airtel,bsnl ke kya kehne ab

What is the ideal Downstream and Upstream dB of SNR Margin and Line Attenuation for an internet connection to work right?

Also i am using UT300R2U modem but sometimes when i open 192.168.1.1 page it opens up the page of a beetel modem even though my modem is different.How is this possible?

????????


----------

